# mh grow light



## OR.O (Sep 5, 2017)

ehy guys! a question for those who use mh for lighting..

what type of mh lamp do you use?

AGRO or 6400k?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 8, 2017)

I use Iwasaki 6500k, haven't tried others to compare.


----------



## SlipperMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

I am using T8 6500K full spectrum tubes. No problems.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 24, 2017)

I use a 400w metal halide lamp.


----------

